# Sub available SW Michigan (Michiana)



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 3/4 ton truck w/ an 8' fisher but likely switching to 8' Hinkiker C-plow before the season. Looking to do some subcontracting in the Michiana area. Let me know if you are interested.
[email protected]
Thanks,
-Adam


----------

